

37signals crafted Christmas gifts - wlll
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3062-thanks-simplehonestwork

======
wlll
Possibly the best gift ever, from anyone.
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/will_j/sets/72157628510781599/>

------
kevincjemison
Definitely takes the concept of supporting your evangelists to the next level.

